# DS #3332: Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Echoes of Time (Japan)



## T-hug (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4447^^

_Save fix anti piracy code by Narin_ here.


----------



## Goli (Jan 27, 2009)

Yay!
I'll probably "try" this on my DS, and buy it for my Wii when it comes out on the US.
Wait...
Is this an actual release?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 27, 2009)

wow super early.


----------



## da_head (Jan 27, 2009)

any english? if not, when's the US release?


----------



## elfsander (Jan 27, 2009)

The US release date is 24th of March for both DS and Wii.


----------



## Narin (Jan 27, 2009)

I am curious to see if this game has a piracy check.


----------



## da_head (Jan 27, 2009)

elfsander said:
			
		

> The US release date is 24th of March for both DS and Wii.


THAT'S TOO FAR! SOMEONE MAKE AN ENG PATCH!

lol jokes


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 27, 2009)

Narin said:
			
		

> I am curious to see if this game has a piracy check.



lol I was just coming in to check the very same thing!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh sweet! I loved the first one, will try this out. Let's all hope the game has no Moogle of Death.

Also, that boxart can be misleading.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 27, 2009)

Only 512Mbit, looks like they cut back on the animation, Thank Goodness!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 27, 2009)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> Only 512Mbit, looks like they cut back on the animation, Thank Goodness!


Or the voice acting.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

Hell, i don't excepted this so early! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope it's like the 1st game


----------



## Raika (Jan 27, 2009)

...I didnt enjoy the first one much, don't think i will try this...


----------



## Narin (Jan 27, 2009)

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Echoes of Time (Japan) seem to have English and German language settings included within the game (So it might be possible to play it in full English) but they are hidden. You either need to unpack the game or use cheats to change the language.


----------



## signz (Jan 27, 2009)

Seems that it has english and german lang files.. But they are damn encrypted (dernettemann1983 told me about this)
Someone thinks he could get that out?
"[15:45:14] [dnm1983] bekomme dieses file nicht entpackt(cannot extract that file) : coolres.rsb"
€dit: Damn Narin was faster


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jan 27, 2009)

English settings? 
That could be awesome I'll look forward to hearing if anyone finds out anything more on that!


----------



## Gamer (Jan 27, 2009)

Considering is coming to NA very soon, i'm not surprised about the english lang.

Anyway, seems this game is 1024Mb (according to ds-scene)


----------



## weaponschool (Jan 27, 2009)

the start of 2009 comes..


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Jan 27, 2009)

I looked into the sdat files, seens english dub files are inside.


----------



## Raika (Jan 27, 2009)

Is this a sequel? If not i may just give it a shot after seeing some screens...


----------



## Rod (Jan 27, 2009)

_*THANK YOU FOR PLA*_... just kidding.

Well, I haven't had time to play the first one and the second's out already. Glad to hear about this English stuff inside the game... I'll keep checking this thread periodically.


----------



## SonicRax (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, I have to say, this release hit me like a ton of bricks, seeing as I didn't realize the game was coming out so soon. Definitely have to take a look at this. ^^
Um, I don't suppose there are any kind of anti-piracy measures like with Chrono Trigger and PS-Zero in this rom, are there? Has anyone come across such a thing yet?


----------



## bigfarter (Jan 27, 2009)

i´ve made english patch for it.
to use it, please download the 17,382 images attached to this post, print them out, and in every scene stick them under your ds with glue, you will have english subs!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 27, 2009)

bigfarter said:
			
		

> i´ve made english patch for it.
> to use it, please download the 17,382 images attached to this post, print them out, and in every scene stick them under your ds with glue, you will have english subs!



Well that was certainly a waste of a first post.


----------



## TravisTouchdown (Jan 27, 2009)

my heart is beating faster


final fantasy: echoes of time i want you


----------



## Raika (Jan 27, 2009)

@bigfarter
...your sense of humor amuses me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




On-topic: *Was* about to download it, but when i saw that it would take 2 hours, i canceled the download. (yes I'm impatient) I thought of using DSLazy to see what I could find though, although I would have no clue about what to do with the files. ._.;


----------



## Triforce (Jan 27, 2009)

Just a heads up, when i go to save the game i get a picture a DS and a real game card with a cross between them and some text under it.
Running on CycloDS Evo with 1.51, will update to latest firmware and see if it fixes the save issue.


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm more interested in the game's WiFi. I read that it's super laggy. But we'll find out soon. And...
OVERWORLD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The DS version has lots of work put into it and the wii version was just a stupid port.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

_*snip_

ONTOPIC:
I'm so sad..
I can't find this game anywhere,
and I want to play it so much..
Hell, so I have to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol, when this would be released as #3333 i lol'd so hard.
i already thought #3333 will be a great game


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 27, 2009)

_*snip_

ONTOPIC:
I'm so sad..
I can't find this game anywhere,
and I want to play it so much..
Hell, so I have to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]
i found it but it's gonna take another 55 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so might as well wait for news about the hidden english inside


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 27, 2009)

So whats going on with this english stuff in the game people keep talking about?

can anyone confirm or just clarify if the english is optional in the game or if something needs to be done and if so is there anyone doing anything about it? ill most likely get this in a mo and if no info is in by then ill post what i can including if theres any protection on it... (i hope not)


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jan 27, 2009)

It sounds like there are english files hidden in the data of the game-not selectable in game, but there nonetheless, so likely some file switching is required. There are definitely people looking into it just keep an eye on this thread for news thats all. When they find something out they'll let people know, really.


----------



## Narin (Jan 27, 2009)

#3332: Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Echoes of Time (Japan) has a piracy check folks, almost done with a fix actually. When I did make a fix alreayd, just testing it now.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome Narin once again you come to the rescue in record time. 
I don't know what we'd all do without you. Whine, snivel and complain a lot longer maybe.


----------



## Goli (Jan 27, 2009)

That's why I love the GBATemp community!


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 27, 2009)

Narin said:
			
		

> #3332: Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Echoes of Time (Japan) has a piracy check folks, almost done with a fix actually. When I did make a fix alreayd, just testing it now.



= God


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 27, 2009)

GBAtemp. The home of the hacking pro's. we bow to you


----------



## SonicRax (Jan 27, 2009)

Narin said:
			
		

> #3332: Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Echoes of Time (Japan) has a piracy check folks, almost done with a fix actually. When I did make a fix alreayd, just testing it now.



You sir, are a king among Tempers. Is there anything you CAN'T do? D:


----------



## kesadisan (Jan 27, 2009)

wow narin you work so fast
anyway any update with the english?
looks like this will like Elebits or Touch Mechanic where the english was inside the game lol


----------



## CharAznable (Jan 27, 2009)

As soon as Narin's done with the piracy fix, I'm going to test the game out, with the file swaps I made for English. Might work, might not, but I think it will. Looks like all that was necessary was simple file renaming, like Populous DS and such.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jan 27, 2009)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> As soon as Narin's done with the piracy fix, I'm going to test the game out, with the file swaps I made for English. Might work, might not, but I think it will. Looks like all that was necessary was simple file renaming, like Populous DS and such.



I frickin love you guys. 
GBATemp may have a lot of whiners around but this kind of thing reminds me why I come here for everything.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 27, 2009)

Triforce said:
			
		

> Just a heads up, when i go to save the game i get a picture a DS and a real game card with a cross between them and some text under it.
> Running on CycloDS Evo with 1.51, will update to latest firmware and see if it fixes the save issue.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Narin @ Jan 27 2009, 10:31 AM) #3332: Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Echoes of Time (Japan) has a piracy check folks, almost done with a fix actually. When I did make a fix alreayd, just testing it now.


Is it the one mentioned by Triforce?  Or something different?  Thanks for working on a fix so quickly.


----------



## superkris (Jan 27, 2009)

I still rather have "big Bang Mini"...


----------



## Goli (Jan 27, 2009)

That was just released?


----------



## Anj (Jan 27, 2009)

superkris said:
			
		

> I still rather have "big Bang Mini"...


LOL! was that sarcasm? If not.... anyways someone should unpack this for the english *eagerly awaits*


----------



## superkris (Jan 27, 2009)

Nope, so tired of waiting!!! 
I went and try to buy it but none of the places I tried have it!!!


----------



## vdfritz (Jan 27, 2009)

i'll wait for the oficial american release even if someone releases an english patch

there's not that much time that i've finished the first game TWICE IN A ROW, so i'm a bit tired
if i begin the new game now, there's a chance of me not finishing it



			
				Anj said:
			
		

> superkris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was there any need to ask?
obviously it's sarcasm

edit

i did some research on the game and OMG O.o it's some really good game, i'm going to try it


----------



## Anj (Jan 27, 2009)

Narin said:
			
		

> #3332: Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Echoes of Time (Japan) has a piracy check folks, almost done with a fix actually. When I did make a fix alreayd, just testing it now.


That was quick


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 27, 2009)

Woot.
I enjoyed the first game for the co-op.

Awesome stuff!

I think i'll buy this one again.


----------



## Narin (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, the piracy protection bypass cheat is done and tested, enjoy!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=132015


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 27, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## TravisTouchdown (Jan 27, 2009)

am i getting excited for ffeot(e)

im having tremors in my body, i want so much to play final fantasy right now, in english! yes!


----------



## Narin (Jan 27, 2009)

By the way, Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Echoes of Time (Japan) is awesome. Its way better than the first game. It looks far better, virtually no load times, people with the Wii version of the game can play on WifI with the DS version and it has better game pla and customizability options.


----------



## thieves like us (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work narin (as always)!  thanks for the quick solution


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone figure out how to swap the english files?


----------



## Narin (Jan 27, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> Anyone figure out how to swap the english files?


Not yet, its being worked on. The language filed are packed in a single binary file which first needs to be unpacked (Easier said than done) to change the language files around. Please be patient.


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok thank you!


----------



## playallday (Jan 27, 2009)

Narin said:
			
		

> Please be patient.


With you here doing everything so fast, we don't know how to be patient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## kesadisan (Jan 27, 2009)

i expect these English language will available in the next 3 days lol
way to go GBATemp


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jan 27, 2009)

3 whole days? 
You think it'll take that long? 
You're severely underestimating the ability of our resident hackers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They're good


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think theres any english even in the game. The reason people thought there might be is because there is a reference to msg/eng and other language files but that is likely placeholders for when the localizations are done. coolres.rsb is where the files are packed, but they are not compressed so you can see where the localizations are supposed to be clearly.

The only english words in the file are for the Credits (like Executive Producer and other positions), and they don't even have the english names for the people just random characters so thats likely part of the japanese text file. Unless only some of the file is partially compressed or encrypted which is extremely unlikely then there is no other text.


----------



## Kawo (Jan 27, 2009)

Narin for all
and all for Narim

Hip-Hip.......HURRA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 27, 2009)

I am so bad with cheats!! I haxxed the .DAT with R4CCE and then added the game name, game ID and then the cheat and the cheat code, saved it all back into my _system_ folder and it won't find the cheat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm meant to be helping everyone else with this too I've been doin it for almost a year


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 27, 2009)

So is there a hidden English Switch or not?


----------



## saburota (Jan 27, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> I am so bad with cheats!! I haxxed the .DAT with R4CCE and then added the game name, game ID and then the cheat and the cheat code, saved it all back into my _system_ folder and it won't find the cheat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It may not seem like much, but sort the games by title and save. Don't ask why...


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 27, 2009)

saburota said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG thank you so much, i never used R4CCE before because I usually just waited til next day for the whole Cheat.Dat but this couldn't wait and since my comp got BSOD I didn't have an .XML editor.
Thanks to you and Narin saviours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die Moogle of Death


----------



## Anj (Jan 27, 2009)

Ack, Im gonna try this Japanese or not. The trailers are killing me!


----------



## Noitora (Jan 27, 2009)

Since it doesn't have any English in it, I might do my job...


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 27, 2009)

great...i got worked up for nothing. guess i'll havta wait another month or 2 for the US version


----------



## GlennTheMage (Jan 27, 2009)

Somewhat It Also Freezes When I Tried To Attack When I Played It Without the Piracy Fix
I Cannot Know Why Im Using R4SDHC


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 27, 2009)

GlennTheMage said:
			
		

> Somewhat It Also Freezes When I Tried To Attack When I Played It Without the Piracy Fix
> I Cannot Know Why Im Using R4SDHC



Check your PM box at the top I know you're new so I wanna help you out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone else needs any help with this fix (especially r4 users since I am more experienced in that area) pm me soon and I'll try and help out

If you PM me your MSN address I'll try and send you the Cheat.Dat or any help you may need that way, i'll keep it confidentail I promise


----------



## GlennTheMage (Jan 27, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> GlennTheMage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Good I Only PM My MSN Address So I Wont Get All Sorts Of Other People I Dont Know Via Forums or Websites Im Logged on to


----------



## Anakir (Jan 27, 2009)

This game has WiFi!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! WiFi multiplayer! I enjoyed the first one's multiplayer co-op. I hope this is just as much fun in terms of multiplayer.. single player was just boring.

I'm probably just going to wait for a US release. Unless it can be pached/hacked whatever before the dump of the US.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2009)

Famitsu say the lag on wi-fi is pretty bad.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 27, 2009)

English version comes out in March.. have patience..


----------



## thedicemaster (Jan 27, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> This game has WiFi!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not just any wifi, it has cross-platform wifi.


----------



## Anakir (Jan 27, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> Famitsu say the lag on wi-fi is pretty bad.



What are the ways they can fix the lag without tampering with the game? Through the server or through the games that come out later - the US and EU versions? Or is it no possible..? I really hope it can be fixed 'cause I look forward to playing 4 people co-op.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jan 27, 2009)

@Narin
can you make a cheat.db for m3 real please?
my english is very bad and i don`t know how to put these code in cheat.db
i opened the cheat.db with a editor and put in these codes
but nothing happened.

*Posts merged*

@Narin
can you make a cheat.db for m3 real please?
my english is very bad and i don`t know how to put these code in cheat.db
i opened the cheat.db with a editor and put in these codes
but nothing happened.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Too bad that the game has lag problems for the Wifi. I always dreamed of playing something like the original GC FF Crystal Chronicles online. After playing FF XI for years, I always hoped for something more fast-paced, and more action based, unlike the endless grind/time-sink that FF XI eventually became for me.

It's too bad this has connection troubles. But, having not played it yet myself I am hoping it isn't so bad that it is unplayable. Oh well, maybe the US release will fix some of the problems. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## ryukyus (Jan 27, 2009)

so what's the deal the game as  no english files or what


----------



## gblock247 (Jan 27, 2009)

regardless if it does or not....give it two month and you can play the english version, if it does have english files, great, double bonus!  Two great games to tide us over (along with Big Bang Mini)

March is gonna be a stacked month: Pokemon Platinum, GTA: Chinatown Wars and FFCC....plus if there's any truth to the rumor, Space Invaders Extreme 2.


----------



## WrSmega (Jan 27, 2009)

I just got the game, when I booted it on EDGE, and started it, the first battle, IT freezes, i think it is either a glitch for the EDGE or a piracy check


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jan 27, 2009)

megadude1 said:
			
		

> I just got the game, when I booted it on EDGE, and started it, the first battle, IT freezes, i think it is either a glitch for the EDGE or a piracy check



Can you post a savestate or something just before the battle?


----------



## WrSmega (Jan 27, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> megadude1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there aren't save points before the battle, you have to go straight to the battle when you start

does anyone have this happen?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jan 27, 2009)

what game are you talking about??? no save point before the first battle?
you have to practically walk through a save crystal before you can even get to the first map where you can fight.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jan 27, 2009)

can somebody make a cheat db with the pircy fix please for m3 real
im a noob in these things and my english is not so good


----------



## WrSmega (Jan 27, 2009)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> what game are you talking about??? no save point before the first battle?
> you have to practically walk through a save crystal before you can even get to the first map where you can fight.



It freezes there too, I forgot to mention


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jan 27, 2009)

So basically you just didn't use the fix at all..


----------



## xxRAG3 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm assuming Narin is looking into this cheat unlock (i can assume from the word cheat). Please keep us updated, Narin!

*Posts merged*



			
				gblock247 said:
			
		

> March is gonna be a stacked month: Pokemon Platinum, GTA: Chinatown Wars and FFCC....plus if there's any truth to the rumor, Space Invaders Extreme 2.


*mouth waters*


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jan 28, 2009)

xxRAG3 said:
			
		

> I'm assuming Narin is looking into this cheat unlock (i can assume from the word cheat). Please keep us updated, Narin!



Read my post before. Unlock is not possible there's no other translation to be found in the rom, not as far as i can see anyway.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 28, 2009)

cant wait to start playing this


----------



## WrSmega (Jan 28, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> So basically you just didn't use the fix at all..



tried that, but didn't work   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




are you guys in the cheats staff working on this, if you would mind?

I would appreciate it dearly


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jan 28, 2009)

megadude1 said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, have some patience. You should be happy that they're even trying to solve the problem.


----------



## tNB (Jan 28, 2009)

This looks ok I guess but I don't see what all the fuss is ab--OH MY GOD ONLINE WI-FI MULTIPLAYER?!?! DOWNLOADING NOW


----------



## granville (Jan 28, 2009)

Too bad it lags bad apparently. Thanks in advance Narin and cheat team! What would we do without you? I'd probably cry in a corner......maybe.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 28, 2009)

tNB said:
			
		

> This looks ok I guess but I don't see what all the fuss is ab--OH MY GOD ONLINE WI-FI MULTIPLAYER?!?! DOWNLOADING NOW








  I nearly shat myself when I heard that wi-fi co-op was confirmed for this game.  If they really did pull off a playable arrangement over wi-fi, it will quickly ascend to the top of my favorite DS games.  It was the only thing lacking from FFCC:RoF imo.

Personally, I'm not going to worry about the reported lag until we see what it's like after the official release.  There could be any number of factors involved before that point.


----------



## xxRAG3 (Jan 28, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> xxRAG3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for dashing my hopes, ass.






So, is anyone going to wait 2 months or is there going to be some cruddy translation. It cannot be that hard to actually translate, conversations are so rare.


----------



## gblock247 (Jan 28, 2009)

xxRAG3 said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ingrateful little toad....if it's "not that hard" do it yourself.  People who do this volunteer their time to do it for a grateful community, not ungrateful, sniffling little shits like yourself.  Grow up, learn patience, and be grateful of all the stuff you get for free from the community, in your own words, ass!


----------



## Anakir (Jan 28, 2009)

xxRAG3 said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. That's some attitude you got there. Go play the fucking game and stop complaining about the English patch. If it's that easy, go translate yourself. This game doesn't even need much Japanese knowledge to play. 

I'd rather wait for the US version to come out 'cause I read the story line from time to time.


----------



## WrSmega (Jan 28, 2009)

UPDATES, i have made the cheat  database to add the patch fix, for EDGE, i might need a couple more people to convert for the other versions

I have a save that i will upload, not too far, but first 2 bosses defeated, and i JUST beat the ice mountain place (too lazy to translate)

save will be uploaded by midnight today


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 28, 2009)

how are you supposed to do coop online there are different options
and i dont know which stands for what


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 28, 2009)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: You're just there._


----------



## ayumai (Jan 28, 2009)

thankyou


----------



## Narin (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok folks, added the piracy patch cheat and a ton of other cheats to http://cheats.gbatemp.net


----------



## shanefromoz (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Narin.
You deserve a Logie.
Do you know when the language file will be english?
I saw thats its in the game but has some kind of protection.

Cheers


----------



## bigfarter (Jan 28, 2009)

ive tried the JAP cheat.dat with r4 and dstt and its not giving me option with the cheats like usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





r4 doesnt show cheats

and dstt only gives me option to turn cheats on or off for this rom, but there is no list of the cheats

must the rom be named in a certain way ?


----------



## granville (Jan 28, 2009)

I think you use the usercheat.dat for the DSTT.


----------



## nIxx (Jan 28, 2009)

Where have you guys found englisch text i only found the Settings screen´s in englisch,german,france etc. !?


----------



## granville (Jan 28, 2009)

The English is just some rumor someone started. Apparently there isn't any.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 28, 2009)

u don't expect them to do something like this now with a piracy check and all, i think march is apparent for English gamers
I'm really happy that the game has improved though i have tons of games to play and after my final exams, it's all DS


----------



## nIxx (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep opened the Rom again and there is definatly no englisch text except the Wi-Fi settings screen and a few others.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 28, 2009)

this game is showing me a black screen of death! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i dunno, i'm using the piracy fix cheat and it's not working.

i'm using R4DS Firmware 1.18
i think it needs arm7 patch or something else.


----------



## WrSmega (Jan 28, 2009)

now in the library, anyone far there yet?

so I get to the part with the ladders and white books, I got past the first gate, but having trouble after, wut do i do?


----------



## Toutatis (Jan 28, 2009)

Wii version is out :

Final_Fantasy_Crystal_Chronicles_Echoes_of_Time_JAP_WII-TMD

Pre'd few hours ago.


----------



## nIxx (Jan 28, 2009)

Downloading the Wii Version right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And have someone access to bbs.tgbus.com ? Would be really usefull because i found a tool to extract *.rsb files


----------



## Slowking (Jan 28, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> this game is showing me a black screen of death!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what the game needs, but you definatly need a new Flashcard. Get an Acekard2 from Dealextreme. It's like 8€ incl. shipping.


----------



## Satirical (Jan 28, 2009)

Another wii game Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay

Also SignZ

yondaime ftw!1!


----------



## nIxx (Jan 28, 2009)

So if anyone wants to know the Wii Version seems Multi5. There are definitly other languages on the disc (uncompressed)


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 28, 2009)

Happy that I can play this instant classic right away now but unfortunate that I got stuck due to my inability to read japanese >.<
I still wonder if the 'multi language on cart' rumour was merely a lie or true or partly true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+Every time I see a moogle I imagine the words 'Thank you for playing' and run like hell in the opposite direction  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  OMG>>


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 28, 2009)

So does this on a Flash Cart cooperate with the Wii version on the Backup Launcher? Me and a friend can have some fun with this if that works.


----------



## bigfarter (Jan 28, 2009)

ok quick question,

with all the different flashcards and the cheat.dat problems.

why dont people just release a patch for the rom itself ? cos then it would work with ANY flashcard right?!

this is how they did it on gba and there was never was so many problems as on ds ..


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jan 28, 2009)

bigfarter said:
			
		

> ok quick question,
> 
> with all the different flashcards and the cheat.dat problems.
> 
> ...



You can make a patch with DSATM or maybe its already been done and available to download somewhere. Patching DS games is different from GBA its not just simple ips patches. I think some carts cant even run the games patched.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 28, 2009)

i love co op online it is so fun
i just hate how everyone quits after we beat a mission


----------



## EverlongNDS (Jan 28, 2009)

will this game have piracy check??


----------



## Santee (Jan 28, 2009)

so how playable is this without knowing japanse


----------



## Ruri (Jan 29, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> bigfarter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not true.  An ips patch can make the necessary changes as you're applying it to a single known file and don't have to change the file size (although sometimes the size of the ips file would make it a poor choice, depending on how radical the changes are -- if you're patching a game that comes on a DVD and applying subtitles to all its movies, for instance, an IPS patch would be huge, while a 'smarter' patch can unpack the DVD and patch the internal files individually.)  All an ips file contains is the difference between the current file and the changed version you want to make.  If you were making huge changes to an NDS rom you might want to use a DS-specific patch format that can unpack it like that, but for something minor like an antipiracy fix it would be unnecessary (you can probably fix this by just changing a few bytes.)

Now, more detailed patch formats specific to the file-type being patched can be helpful if, say, you want your patch to work on both a trimmed and untrimmed ROM (which an IPS patch often wouldn't), or if you otherwise want to ensure it will work with different variations on the file...  and sometimes it can save space.

However, cheats and ips patches are different.  Cheats work by modifying the memory as the game is running.  IPS patches work by modifying the game's hard "read-only" data, the stuff that would be in the cart if you owned an official version.  It is not necessarily easy to translate from one to the other.  And aside from that, cheats have the advantage that there is an organized way of distributing them -- all you have to do is stay up to date on Narin's latest cheat database, say, and it will have anti-piracy cheats for every known game that needs them (at least, when they've been discovered), even if you don't have the game yet or don't realize that it needs it.  That way if you're on the go and unexpectedly hit an antipiracy problem, you can just open the cheats and turn them on, instead of having to go home, look up the patch, download it, put it on your card, apply it, etc.


----------



## Narin (Jan 29, 2009)

@Ruri
Actually, its possible to patch a game by injecting the actual game with a ASM routine that loads the cheats up when the game starts up. Thats what DSATM does, it basically injects a trainer into the game that loads up when the game loads up. So its possible to patch the game using DSATM and create an IPS patch file containing the patched code.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 29, 2009)

Ichigosj said:
			
		

> so how playable is this without knowing japanse


i think its like the first one a hack and slash, so?...

no dont think so.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 29, 2009)

Ichigosj said:
			
		

> so how playable is this without knowing japanse


If you played FFCC: RoF on the DS, you should be familiar enough with the controls / menus to get through it.  Things have changed a little in this version, but it's not drastic enough to be unfamiliar.  

I'm sure I'm one of many who have zero knowledge of Japanese, and are enjoying the game right now.


----------



## granville (Jan 29, 2009)

I can play the game fine without knowing Japanese. Unfortunately, I'm stuck near the beginning at the library right after the guy teaches you about stacking magic spells to make them more powerful. No clue what to do right after that scene...


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 29, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I can play the game fine without knowing Japanese. Unfortunately, I'm stuck near the beginning at the library right after the guy teaches you about stacking magic spells to make them more powerful. No clue what to do right after that scene...


If you're stuck where I think you are, you have to go outside  the library and talk to people in the courtyard until a new destination opens up in the world map.


----------



## da_head (Jan 29, 2009)

aww no eng? o well, i'll wait till march then. i still gotta beat fire emblem lawl


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone know what the tatics are in the Tatics Screen? (the one with a 4x6 grid with words in the front) if you put your character portrait in a diffrent block, they will act diffrently.


----------



## DSftw (Jan 30, 2009)

EverlongNDS said:
			
		

> will this game have piracy check??



I believe the game does have a piracy check.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 30, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the tatics are in the Tatics Screen? (the one with a 4x6 grid with words in the front) if you put your character portrait in a diffrent block, they will act diffrently.


It's 5 rows, 4 columns.  Each column is for an active party member.  Which row you put the party member in dictates how the AI controls their actions during battle.

As near as I can tell, and by using some rough translations from other boards:

First row - Follows the main character around
Second - Full offense
Third - Won't use magic
Fourth - Focus on healing
Fifth - Uses attack magic

I just recently figured out that you can add members to your party at a booth in town (I've just been soloing with a Selkie), so I'll update more specifics as I watch the AI of party members.


----------



## Anj (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it purely japanese? Not even a single Japanese word? *brings out a google japanese translator* Problem is, my comp doesnt have japanese texts


----------



## mkoo (Jan 30, 2009)

Anj said:
			
		

> Is it purely japanese? Not even a single Japanese word? *brings out a google japanese translator* Problem is, my comp doesnt have japanese texts


Then Install it.
In Windows it's under Control Panel -> Keyboard


----------



## SmileMan (Jan 30, 2009)

Guys, only a question. Yes, i don't know a single Japanese word... How to enter in WiFi mode?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jan 30, 2009)

SmileMan said:
			
		

> Guys, only a question. Yes, i don't know a single Japanese word... How to enter in WiFi mode?


save crystal->option 2(multiplayer)->nintendo wifi
that's the wifi screen.
top option is to connect to wifi, bottom is to set some messages and enter FC's (1st=FC, 2nd and 3rd=messages).

when connected to wifi you get 3 options.
first is join random party, 2nd and 3rd i don't know yet.

to quit choose the multiplayer option twice at a save crystal.


----------



## SmileMan (Jan 30, 2009)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> SmileMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx! Thx really much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww, first match, and the only party member quitted. ç.ç xD!


----------



## Premachu (Jan 31, 2009)

WIFI GATHER.

Hey this wifi on this game from what ive experienced is really sh*t...and i was wondering if there is any UK gamers to help test it out with? i gues europian gamers are fine too. but i wana test it out with someone near england..

and the video will be posted on YT, anyone wanna join?


----------



## imz (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll wait for the English


----------



## xxRAG3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Premachu said:
			
		

> WIFI GATHER.
> 
> Hey this wifi on this game from what ive experienced is really sh*t...and i was wondering if there is any UK gamers to help test it out with? i gues europian gamers are fine too. but i wana test it out with someone near england..
> 
> and the video will be posted on YT, anyone wanna join?


doesn't it matter that your in UK, and not in Japan?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jan 31, 2009)

how most wifi goes:
you->server->other player.
now let's see the path of the data for japanjapan(1) multiplayer, englandjapan(2) multiplayer, and englandengland(3) multiplayer.
(1) japan -> japan -> japan
(2) england -> japan -> japan
(3) england -> japan -> england

with this system thinking someone near you lags less is not true.
multiplayer with someone from japan should give less lag than with someone from a different country.
in case (2) the signal goes to japan, and stays there.
but in case (3) which would normally be faster the signal goes from england to japan and back to england, so it requires twice as much time.
tough it might be different for FC-multiplayer


----------



## Lametta (Feb 1, 2009)

when you play in a 3 memebers party via wi-fi it lags a bit, anyway it's a great game I cant wait it comes out in english so I understand the game


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 1, 2009)

meh the game ended too fast i was kinda disappointed. i like RoF better. it was longer


----------



## Ruri (Feb 3, 2009)

Narin said:
			
		

> @Ruri
> Actually, its possible to patch a game by injecting the actual game with a ASM routine that loads the cheats up when the game starts up. Thats what DSATM does, it basically injects a trainer into the game that loads up when the game loads up. So its possible to patch the game using DSATM and create an IPS patch file containing the patched code.


That's clever...


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 5, 2009)

Ruri said:
			
		

> That's not true.  An ips patch can make the necessary changes as you're applying it to a single known file and don't have to change the file size (although sometimes the size of the ips file would make it a poor choice, depending on how radical the changes are -- if you're patching a game that comes on a DVD and applying subtitles to all its movies, for instance, an IPS patch would be huge, while a 'smarter' patch can unpack the DVD and patch the internal files individually.)  All an ips file contains is the difference between the current file and the changed version you want to make.  If you were making huge changes to an NDS rom you might want to use a DS-specific patch format that can unpack it like that, but for something minor like an antipiracy fix it would be unnecessary (you can probably fix this by just changing a few bytes.)
> 
> Now, more detailed patch formats specific to the file-type being patched can be helpful if, say, you want your patch to work on both a trimmed and untrimmed ROM (which an IPS patch often wouldn't), or if you otherwise want to ensure it will work with different variations on the file...  and sometimes it can save space.
> 
> However, cheats and ips patches are different.  Cheats work by modifying the memory as the game is running.  IPS patches work by modifying the game's hard "read-only" data, the stuff that would be in the cart if you owned an official version.  It is not necessarily easy to translate from one to the other.  And aside from that, cheats have the advantage that there is an organized way of distributing them -- all you have to do is stay up to date on Narin's latest cheat database, say, and it will have anti-piracy cheats for every known game that needs them (at least, when they've been discovered), even if you don't have the game yet or don't realize that it needs it.  That way if you're on the go and unexpectedly hit an antipiracy problem, you can just open the cheats and turn them on, instead of having to go home, look up the patch, download it, put it on your card, apply it, etc.



I don't know why you typed all that up trying to explain it to me? It was pretty unnecessary I how it works.

For NDS xdelta is usually used because of the way patching the games works. PPF cant be because of size limits and i don't think IPS (edit: i just tested it and it doesnt) can either iirc. You cant just change a few bytes like on GBA for patches, it doesnt work like that now.


----------

